# 26 inch cruiser bike



## jim wayne

26 incher
 Features a Chris Fox Skiptooth leather saddle.
30s vintage Davis Tires.


----------



## serg

Cool bike. Killer seat!


----------



## jim wayne

thanks serg!


----------



## rollfaster

*Very nice build.*

Great job.:o


----------



## jim wayne

thank you!


----------



## 37fleetwood

jim wayne said:


> 26 incher
> Features a Chris Fox Skiptooth leather saddle.
> 30s vintage Davis Tires.




very cool, I've never seen a Skiptooth leather saddle!


----------



## jim wayne

Hi Scott! It was one of the first few he did.. Chris Fox Skiptooth Saddles in Millwaukee Wi. built. Saddle is really well made with Hermann Oak leather. Thanks!


----------



## Bri-In-RI

*Nice Build!*



37fleetwood said:


> very cool, I've never seen a Skiptooth leather saddle!




Here are a couple of links to show you some of the leather work Skiptooth does.

Seats-
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=74011&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

and Tanks!-
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=72755&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## bicycle larry

*custom bike*

dont get me wrong i still in to pre war and post war bikes but do fall off the chair and do thees one of a kind custom    from bicycle larry


----------



## jim wayne

*bike*

That's a beauty!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

Chief crazy horse would have loved that.


----------



## syclesavage

*Custom fenders ?*



jim wayne said:


> 26 incher
> Features a Chris Fox Skiptooth leather saddle.
> 30s vintage Davis Tires.




Did you do mod on those fenders looks reeeeeal good nice bike


----------



## thebikeman

Does anyone see the size of the Indian nose on all of the Indian face on everything, Or is it my imagination. Was Jimmy D An Indian?


----------



## Dale Alan

Beautiful bike,love the detail. That saddle really adds something special too.


----------



## SuperMonark

Bicycle Larry,  that's is one bad bike. Love the wheel covers!


----------



## Shawn Michael

Nice bike, but I thought that guard and tank were parted out some time ago.


----------



## runningbarre

Super sleek Indian


----------

